# Ibew local 164



## Lizzieeeeeeeeee (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi everyone! Just wondering the average wait time for local 164's apprenticeship program? Is over a year normal? Also, what percent of people do you think are actually accepted to the program!

Thank you so much in advance IBEW forevzzz


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Local 164 has always been popular. A very small percentage of applicants actually get in, and most of them have connections.

But if you are a female, you have a leg up on the others.


----------



## Lizzieeeeeeeeee (Nov 17, 2016)

HackWork said:


> Local 164 has always been popular. A very small percentage of applicants actually get in, and most of them have connections.
> 
> But if you are a female, you have a leg up on the others.



Thank you for your reply! So you think that a man who applied should just try to get in somewhere else? 
After two years they have to interview again and stuff right ?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Lizzieeeeeeeeee said:


> Thank you for your reply! So you think that a man who applied should just try to get in somewhere else?
> After two years they have to interview again and stuff right ?


I think that you shouldn't put all your eggs in one basket. The unions in NJ have great marketshare and the wages are extremely high, so getting in isn't easy. But what I said about females is true. A lot of the state work has quotas and companies like to have good female employees already on staff. 

You should apply to many locals while also exploring other avenues of getting into the trade.


----------



## Lizzieeeeeeeeee (Nov 17, 2016)

HackWork said:


> Lizzieeeeeeeeee said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your reply! So you think that a man who applied should just try to get in somewhere else?
> ...



This is probably a dumb question but are you allowed to apply to other locals if you don't live there?

Im considering applying because my Dad did telecom local 3.

But getting in because of my gender would feel wrong when there are more
Qualified people. My friend Applied to 164 a year ago and I'm so nervous that he won't get in and I'd never want to take
The spot of someone whose truly passionate about and 100% sure about this. It just wouldn't feel right.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Lizzieeeeeeeeee said:


> This is probably a dumb question but are you allowed to apply to other locals if you don't live there?
> 
> Im considering applying because my Dad did telecom local 3.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can apply if you live out of the local's territory.

You really have no choice when it comes to gender. Would you really not apply to do something that you want because you may get in easier?


----------



## Lizzieeeeeeeeee (Nov 17, 2016)

HackWork said:


> Lizzieeeeeeeeee said:
> 
> 
> > This is probably a dumb question but are you allowed to apply to other locals if you don't live there?
> ...



Good point- honestly I'm just wildly unqualified and uncoordinated which is another thing holding me back. 

Are you in a union? Was your application hard


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Lizzieeeeeeeeee said:


> Good point- honestly I'm just wildly unqualified and uncoordinated which is another thing holding me back.
> 
> Are you in a union? Was your application hard


Don't waste your time if you're not committed. Let someone else who really wants to be an electrician have the shot.

I got into local 102, 164's sister local. I got in the New Jersey way. My last name ends in a vowel and my father knew some people who know how to make things happen


----------



## Lizzieeeeeeeeee (Nov 17, 2016)

HackWork said:


> Lizzieeeeeeeeee said:
> 
> 
> > Good point- honestly I'm just wildly unqualified and uncoordinated which is another thing holding me back.
> ...


That's such a solid point. I don't think I'd last a second anyway.

The "jersey way" made me LOL. Hoping that it helps my boyfriend get in.
He has more vowels in his last name than Consonants so hopefully the Jersey way pulls through. Maybe I'll tell him to apply to 102 as well. I don't think he'd ever move out of the old neighborhood though- out of Jersey/not. Being able to get a good slice of pizza is out of the question to him.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Have him apply to all the locals he is willing to work in. Then have him look for electrical employment.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Lizzieeeeeeeeee said:


> But getting in because of my gender would feel wrong when there are more
> Qualified people.
> 
> I'd never want to take the spot of someone whose truly passionate about and 100% sure about this. It just wouldn't feel right.



Are you not passionate about being a Union electrician? If you are then use what ever means possible to get your foot in the door. Once in the door you need to work hard and make a name for yourself.


----------

